# Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?



## *katja* (28 Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Hat jemand schon einmal bei interposten24 punkt de bestellt? 
Mir kommt es sehr komisch vor, dass die Artikel dort so günstig sind. 
Das Impressum und die AGB´s scheinen ok zu sein. Die Internetseite findet man aber über google nicht. 
weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## *katja* (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? 
Es ist echt wichtig und ich will ja auch Ware für mein Geld bekommen, wenn ich dort bestelle.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*

Da die Seite wohl erst seit dem 20.5 registriert ist, würde mich mal interessieren wie du auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden bist, zumal wie du zu Recht berichtest, nichts darüber in Google zu finden ist.


----------



## bernhard (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*

Tel: 0900-1000707-19  ohne Preisinformation. Der Fall ist klar.


----------



## *katja* (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Da die Seite wohl erst seit dem 20.5 registriert ist, würde mich mal interessiern wie deu auf deise Seite aufmerksam geworden bis. zumal wie du zu Recht berichtest nichts darüber in Google zu finden ist.



ich habe ein bestimmtes notebookmodell bei google-shoppingsuche eingegeben (Acer Extensa 5230-571G16)
und dann kam gelb unterlegt als einziges ergebnis diese Seite. Sonst kam nichts... das war komisch. danach genauso nochmal probiert, dann hat google mir diese seite nicht mehr angezeigt


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*



*katja* schrieb:


> und dann kam gelb unterlegt als einziges ergebnis diese Seite.


geb hinterlegt heißt ( bezahlte) Googleadsensewerbung


----------



## *katja* (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> geb hinterlegt heißt ( bezahlte) Googleadsensewerbung



Kannst du mir erklären, was das bedeutet?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*

kombiniert man den Namen der in der Registrierung steht mit dem Ort Zossen 
bekommt man  Hinweise   auf weitere "Projekte"

>  Kennt jemand die Seite: www.b2b-intertrade.com - Sat.1 Forum


> Kennt jemand die Seite: B2B-Intertrade - Restposten und Insolvenzwaren unschlagbar günstig






*katja* schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären, was das bedeutet?


Werbung kann seriös sein, muß es aber nicht. Werbetreffer in Google  sind immer mit besonderer Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*

Wenn man auf Plattformen wie "Ciao.de", "doyoo.de" etc. nichts dazu findet, und auch google so gut wie nichts hergibt, wäre ich persönlich äußerst zurückhaltend.

"Insolvenzware"... naja, ich will ja nicht gleich unterstellen, dass das auch heißen könnte: "Vom LKW gefallen"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> kombiniert man den Namen der in der Registrierung steht mit dem Ort Zossen
> bekommt man  Hinweise   auf weitere "Projekte"


car-compos.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
(Das ist der Name im Impressum mal die Adresse aus dem whois)

oder hier:

comstar-it.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

aber hier mit "Wünsdorfer Seestraße 27, Zossen":

comstar-it.de zossen "wünsdorfer seestraße" - Google-Suche

[gekürzt]


----------



## DevilTrade (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Woche (Donnerstag) über das Kontaktformualr auf der Webseite eine E-Mail an interposten24 geschickt. Hintergrund war ein LCD-TV Angebot, bei dem fünf Stück zusammen günstiger verkauft werden als der günstigste Endkunden-Einzelpreis, den ich über geizhals.de gefunden habe. Das hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht.
Ausschlaggebend für die Kontaktemail waren aber die Versandkosten, die auch bei interposten24 von Käufer zu tragen sind, jedoch erst erkennbar sind, wenn die Ware im Warenkorb liegt.
5 x 23 kg wären 115 kg.
Versendet werden solten diese über Deutsche Post für 6,70 Euro.

Zum einen versendet die Deutsche Post gar keine Pakete sondern nur DHL, zum anderen kostet die günstigste Versandart für diese Ware (5 Einzelpakete bis 31,5 kg) mehr als 60 Euro.

Ich kann also nicht nur bei der Ware, gemessen an der UVP, locker 700% Gewinn machen, sondern spare bei interposten sogar noch über 80% Versandkosten.

Da Interposten sich aber ja nur als Vermittlungsplattform zwischen Verkäufer und Käufer anbietet, habe ich einmal dezent nachgefragt, ob die Seriösität der Verkäufer irgendwie überprüft wird und wie ich sicher gehen kann, ob ich die Ware auch bekomme. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Noch etwas anderes wundert mich ganz gewaltig:
Interposten selbst verkauft keine Ware, sondern vermittelt nur zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer. Wieso soll ich dann das Geld, wenn ich Ware kaufe, auf das Konto von interposten24 überweisen?
Wenn man sich mal den Spaß macht, Ware in den Warenkorb zu legen und sich bis zur Bestätigungsseite vorkämpft (der Abschluss der Bestellung folgt erst auf der Folgeseite), dann wird dort die Bankverbindung von Interposten24 angezeigt.

Also fassen wir mal zur Seriösität der Seite zusammen:
* Ware teilweise bis zu 80% unter dem günstigsten Marktpreis
* Versandkosten sind so unverhätnismäßig niedrig, dass es unrealistsich erscheint
* Käufer und Verkäufer müssen Unternehmer sein, alle Preisangaben erfolgen aber brutto
* Interposten führt nur Käufer und Verkäufer zusammen, das Geld muss aber per Vorkasse auf das Konto von Interposten24 überwiesen werden
* Die Rufnummer, über die Interposten24 erreichbar ist, kostet 99 Cent pro Minute

Alles in allem wird interposten24 wohl eher eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine sein...

Sollte interposten24 ein seriöser Betrieb sein oder als solcher erscheinen wollen, werde ich wohl eine Antwort auf meine E-Mail von Donnerstag bekommen, was ich dann selbstverständlich hier berichten werde. Andernfalls sollte man wohl besser die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## afleck (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Hallo,
Auch ich bin zufällig (unten auf einer Amazonseite aufgepoppt)auf diesen Shop aufmerksam geworden.
Bevor ich bestelle und vor allem bezahle, würde ich natürlich auch gern von Erfahrungen der Käufer dieses Shops hören.
Bin gespannt auf die Antwort Deiner Nachfrage.
Andrea

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:44:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:39:03 ----------

Hallo,
Auch ich bin auf die Seite von Intershop24 beim Shoppen bei Amazon (unten auf einer Seite aufgepoppte Webseiten ähnlicher Anbieter) gestoßen.
Bin echt skeptisch und würde gern von Käufern hören, ob alles gut geklappt hat. Anscheinend gab es bisher noch wenig/keine Käufer.
Wer hat es schon ausprobiert?
Bin auch gespannt auf die Antwort Deiner Nachfrage.
Andrea


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Mai 2009)

*Kritische Stimmen im Netz!*

Hallo zusammen!

Die ganze Konstruktion klingt merkwürdig - man vermittelt Waren, nimmt aber die Zahlung auf dem eigenen Konto an und benennt den Verkäufer nicht?

Irgendwie hat es da schon Ärger gegeben:
ITComputershop.de - Betrug oder Insolvenz? | Seite 1
Sat.1 Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Wer kennt die Seite www.itcomputershop.de

Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen - ich würde dort keine Vorkassebestellung tätigen, egal wie billig die Ware ist!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Minella2509 (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Hallo, also ich habe mich auch mal schlau gemacht am WE und nachgefroscht, wer und was dahinter steckt.
Ich habe auch eine Handynummer rausbekommen, aber da kriege ich keinen dran.

CIh habe auch schon eine bestellung aufgegben und eine bestätigung erhalten. Aber weder ist es eine richtige Rechnung noch stehen Angaben wie Adressdaten, Steuernummer etc. drauf.

Mein Tipp lasst die Finger davon. Der Inhaber [ edit] hat auch ine zweite Internet seite http://forum.computerbetrug.de/onlinehandel-und-zahlung/www.car-compos.de.....siehst genauso unseriös aus.

Liebe Grüsse Minella


----------



## DevilTrade (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Nur mal so als Update, ich habe bis heute keine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen, warum die Versandkosten für 5 x 23 kg insgesamt nur 6,70 Euro kosten.

Wenn man eine so einfache Frage noch nicht mal plausibel beantwortet bekommt, dann läßt es doch schon sehr auf die Seriösität dieses Anbieters schließen.

Also ich bestell da mal ganz definitiv nix.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Ich habe vor langer Zeit noch über ITcomputershop kontakt mit den Besitzer aufgenomen, wollte damals für 50.000€ Ware kaufen (weil halt alles so billig ist), natürlich aber bezahlung bei abholung. das wollte der Besitzer nicht weil er wohl kein platz hätte die sachen für 24stunden aufzubewahren. über ein notar konto wollte er auch nicht und somit habe ich die finger von gelassen, alles [ edit]


----------



## afleck (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Also. ich habe ein MacBook bestellt und auch gleich die Rechnung gemailt bekommen, es sah eigentlich alles 'normal' aus.Bevor ich aber den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen habe, kam mir der Gedanke mal zu 'googlen', um was für einen Shop es sich eigentlich handelt und geriet zum Glück auf diese Website. Dank Eurer Erfahrungen habe ich natürlich nichts überwiesen und eine Mail an diesen Shop geschickt. Ich fragte ganz gezielt nach der Seriösität dieses Shops und nach Sicherheiten für mich als Käufer. Natürlich habe ich bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten. Ich habe also meine Bestellung auch noch storniert und auch wieder keine Antwort erhalten. Ich habe diesem Shop dann eine letzte Mail gesendet, in der ich meine Bedenken schilderte und erklärte, daß ich froh bin keine Zahlung geleistet zu haben. Natürlich wieder keine Antwort.
Daher komme ich zu dem Schluß, 'Kauft nichts bei diesem Anbieter'! Es besteht die berechtigte Gefahr abgezockt zu werden. Eigentlich hätte man schon stutzig werden müssen, als man diese wirklich sehr günstigen Preise sah. Niemend hat etwas zu verschenken und wenn jemand etwas sehr/zu billig anbietet, dann muss ein Hacken an diesem Geschäft sein und man sollte die Finger davon lassen.
Auf jeden Fall sollte sich jeder unbedingt vor dem Kauf bei einem Onlinegeschäft mit Vorkasse mal über den Verkäufer zu informieren, vor allem wenn der Shop unbekannt und neu eröffnet ist.
Hoffentlich wurden nicht allzu viele Käufer betrogen!
Danke für Eure Beiträge, die vor dieser Falle gewarnt haben!


----------



## Eniac (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*



DevilTrade schrieb:


> Also fassen wir mal zur Seriösität der Seite zusammen:
> * Ware teilweise bis zu 80% unter dem günstigsten Marktpreis
> * Versandkosten sind so unverhätnismäßig niedrig, dass es unrealistsich erscheint



Kurzum: Wenn es zu gut klingt um wahr zu sein, dann ist es auch nicht wahr.


Eniac


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Kennt jemand die Seite: www.b2b-intertrade.com - Seite 3 - Sat.1 Forum

Vielleicht ist der Link ganz interessant dazu. 

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Bloß die Finger von der Seite lassen. Unsere Firma hat diese Firma bereits wegen Betruges angezeigt. Weiter zivilrechtliche Verfahren werden bereits gegen Interposten24 von uns angestrebt. Anscheinend will hier jemand auf Kosten anderer richtig absahnen!!


----------



## tosem (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Also ihre AGB widerspricht sich irgendwie. Erst teilen  die mit, dass die ausschließlich Angebote von unterschiedlichen Verkäufern vermitteln und selbst nichts verkaufen (Dienstleistung) und andererseits geben die noch Lieferbedingungen an, obwohl ihr Vermittlungsdienst mit Lieferungen von Waren unter keiner Relation stehen, sondern zu einer Leistungspflicht eines Kaufvertrags gehört, dass der Verkäufer zu leisten hat und nicht irgendein Vermittler.

Also das muss nun wirklich jemand erstmal verstehen. :roll:


----------



## matrix_nico (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit interposten24 ?*

Also Leute ich kann nur sagen das mit der Seite irgendetwas nicht stimmt, weil 1. antworten die nicht auf Mails (keine Interesse an Mails Hauptsache Geld kommt rein :sun: ) 2. [...] der " INHABER " ???? GOOGELN hat verschiedene Ergebnisse erbracht naja probierst mal selber aus. 3. wieso nur Überweisung??? Solche Händler die müssten eigentlich verschiedene Zahlungs möglichkeiten bieten oder nicht??? 

Also meine Empfehlung Finger weg!!!!!!!! 

PS.: Für die, die zu viel Geld haben steht mein Konto auch zu Verfügung  :scherzkeks:


----------

